# HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOSH



## Yemme (Aug 27, 2009)

Other wise know as   O l l l l l l O

Didn't know what his screen name would do to the thread so... He's nothing but destruction I tell yah!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Yemme!


Where's my present?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy BD Josh!

Such an old man you are now :lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 27, 2009)

B sandwich for Josh?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL...not that old yet.  

thanks


----------



## Yemme (Aug 27, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> B sandwich for Josh?



That's a N sandwich to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......:lmao:


----------



## camz (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey happy birthday man! :thumbup:


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday.  Here's a BD present to go with the N one




http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/rocketlily/Misc/beer.jpg


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, mooimeisie!
(I still don't know how to say that...lol)


Yemme said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > B sandwich for Josh?
> ...


Awesome smilie...lol!!


camz said:


> Hey happy birthday man! :thumbup:



thanks!


----------



## Big (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy B day Josh! Hope you had a good one! -BIG


Hahaha the "N Sandwhich"....


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, Big!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 27, 2009)

BIG come in the chat room and bring your girlfriend and her friends.


----------



## dl4449 (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy B day Josh enjoy your sandwich
Troy


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

...I will.

Thanks, Troy.


----------



## icassell (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Old Man!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

lol

Thanks!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 27, 2009)

Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy-somewhat-belayed-Birthday!


----------



## mishele (Aug 28, 2009)

Happy late Bday.........sorry I missed the big party!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 28, 2009)

Happy 364 more days to go day!


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Aug 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Yemme (Aug 28, 2009)

I see you were bored Jaszek....


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 28, 2009)

lol. You did give him nipples for his b-day yestarday lol


----------



## photo28 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> lol. You did give him nipples for his b-day yestarday lol


 

Happy Bday, a bit late.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 28, 2009)

Jaszek:  Stragely, the wall of water parts of that oh, so interesting song are filmed in Houston, TX!  It's the Water Wall at Williams Tower (Formerly the Transco Tower)

I didn't take this:






I did take this:




(Corry)


----------



## Yemme (Aug 28, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> lol. You did give him nipples for his b-day yestarday lol




Yemme again takes away Jaszek entrance card to the chat room!


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Jaszek said:
> 
> 
> > lol. You did give him nipples for his b-day yestarday lol
> ...



... quietly unlocks the back door for Jaszek


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 28, 2009)

But Jaszek already entered


----------



## Yemme (Aug 28, 2009)

ClarinetJWD the second with the waterfall in cool... The flow is nice.  It looks like the water is flowing upward also.


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 28, 2009)

clarinetJWD said:


> Jaszek:  Stragely, the wall of water parts of that oh, so interesting song are filmed in Houston, TX!  It's the Water Wall at Williams Tower (Formerly the Transco Tower)


Hey don't ask me lol. I didnt film it.


----------

